# Howdy from Lesage WV



## Ursa49 (Mar 12, 2014)

This will be my Third summer beekeeping. I started with two hives. One is going strong and lost the other one last summer. 
It never really did very good. Got plans to buy two more nuc's this spring and hopefully do at least one split from my strong hive
for a grand total of four. I enjoy beekeeping and the way it keeps me in tune with the seasons and the other things that are growing
around me. I am much more serious about keeping bees this year and have started studying and reading more. This forum looks 
like a good place for advice and infomation. I hope I can stay active on this bulletin board.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 49!


----------



## HillbillyHotDogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Ursa 49, it's your neighbor down the road, hillbilly hot dogs... We are having a bee problem and I believe they are honeybees and need help getting them to move along!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

HillbillyHotDogs said:


> Ursa 49, it's your neighbor down the road, hillbilly hot dogs... We are having a bee problem and I believe they are honeybees and need help getting them to move along!


Please check with your local extension office also or fire department. They both will likely have a "swarm list" where folks want to help with those types of deals. 

And Welcome from NE Kansas Ursa!


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Welcome from Northern panhandle Ursa!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome from the NE Panhandle, where we stashed our apiary. 

Almost bee heaven, West Virginia.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------

